
Show HN: BobTheWebDev.xyz – AI Generated Web Dev Questions - gabigrin
http://bobthewebdev.xyz/
======
habitmelon
Post it's output to StackOverflow, then use the S.O. votes to tune the
parameters of the model.

~~~
Something1234
Please don't. Don't make stack overflow worse

------
supermdguy
For anyone asking about code/how it works, I found these links:

[http://bobthewebdev.xyz/about](http://bobthewebdev.xyz/about)

[https://blog.goodaudience.com/how-i-taught-an-ai-to-ask-
web-...](https://blog.goodaudience.com/how-i-taught-an-ai-to-ask-web-
development-questions-part-1-a614184a241)

It uses [https://github.com/crisbal/docker-torch-
rnn](https://github.com/crisbal/docker-torch-rnn)

~~~
gabigrin
Thanks for adding the links :) I hope to release the second part next week

------
forkLding
Maybe needs a button for the person viewing the question to review if question
title is legitimate, got two in a row that were illegible

~~~
gabigrin
Good idea! I am using different settings to generate questions, and am
planning to use the views data to fine tune it

------
alexdumitru
This is really cool. Any plans on open sourcing it?

~~~
gabigrin
Thank you! If there's demand I'll be happy to do it. If you're interested in
the process check out this post - [https://medium.com/@gabrielgrinberg/how-i-
taught-an-ai-to-as...](https://medium.com/@gabrielgrinberg/how-i-taught-an-ai-
to-ask-web-development-questions-part-1-a614184a241)

------
julien_c
Is it based on a Char-RNN?

~~~
gabigrin
Yep, torch-rnn which is based on char-rnn -
[https://github.com/jcjohnson/torch-rnn](https://github.com/jcjohnson/torch-
rnn) (actually, a fork with some minimal tweaks to output more info on
checkpoint files)

